# Du server details for outgoing work email



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Weird

I can receive proxy work email via Du but not send..

Any ideas please?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

maybe your smtp server settings aren't configured correctly ..


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

What kind of mail server you use for work mail? POP3/SMTP or exchange?

If it's the first one, it's common that you can open a connection to POP3 and retrieve emails, as it's always authenticated. As for the SMTP (outgoing emails) if it's not auth capable, it will reject sending any emails outside defined IP range.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Smtp


----------



## SquattingCow (Sep 29, 2013)

Most likely, du has blocked outbound email for residential connections on port 25 - this stops malware infected computers sending email via non-du servers.


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Clever, it is indeed on port 25


Is there a way around it?


----------



## SquattingCow (Sep 29, 2013)

You'd need to be able to specify a proxy server for SMTP that didn't use port 25, or see if your organization has a secure port you can connect to (with username/password)


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

SquattingCow said:


> Most likely, du has blocked outbound email for residential connections on port 25 - this stops malware infected computers sending email via non-du servers.


DU does not block outbound connections on port 25. It's the job of SMTP server administrator to block sending of any unauthorized emails.

OP, see with your IT support if they provide authenticated SMTP access, or maybe a VPN to corporate network.


----------

